# دار الهندسة ....كل شيتات الإكسيل اللي ممكن يحتاجها المهندس المدني



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2014)

*
DAR ALHANDASA*


*دار الهندسة ....
كل شيتات الإكسيل اللي ممكن يحتاجها المهندس المدني*
​http://www.gulfup.com/?F3DBW7









ملف مضغوط لشيتات الاكسل
بالمرفقات
​


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## emad abd elrady (17 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amrcivil (17 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
​


----------



## mousabadr (17 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يوليو 2014)

مشكورين لردودكم ... ربنا يبارك لكم
ويرزقنا العلم والتطوير

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يوليو 2014)

أحتفظ بها علي جهاز الكومبيوتر 
وممكن ترسلها لنفسك كأميل...email
حتي لا تفقد مع تجديد الوندز windows​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2014)

emad abd elrady قال:


> جزاك الله خير



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## moneb (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يوليو 2014)

moneb قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## الغريب2007 (26 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابوبكر نصر الدين (27 يوليو 2014)

هذا من فضل الله علينا جميعا
أسأل الله أن يبارك لصاحب المشاركة في أهله وماله وعلمه


----------



## حمدي شققي (27 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (28 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## samo.iq (28 يوليو 2014)

كل عام وانتم بخير ينعاد عليكم بالصحه والعافيه... شباب انا جديد بالموقع عندي استفسار عن سبلت ممكن حد يساعدني


----------



## مهندس عقود1 (28 يوليو 2014)

يا ريت يكون في سبريت شيت عن سلاب slap من دار الهندسة


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (29 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



الله يبارك لك ... م. egyptsystem


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أغسطس 2014)

الغريب2007 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

عمروكريم عربى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2014)

Eng.El Seidy قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## d.eng.asmaa (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (4 سبتمبر 2014)

d.eng.asmaa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



الله يبارك ليكي...


----------



## civilvip (4 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

محتاج الملف كثير وحاولت أنزلة بدون جدوى لانه ما عندي rar

ممكن حد يتكرم ويرسلي إياه على إيميلي


----------



## الفيل_الازرق (4 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر و ربنا يكرمك يا رب


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## هيثم محمد على (6 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد الرواس (9 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الفيل_الازرق قال:


> الف شكر و ربنا يكرمك يا رب



جزاك الله خير ....


----------



## eng_7amed (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

eng_7amed قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء



الله يبارك لك....


----------



## الاستاد (2 أكتوبر 2014)

nice


----------



## sayedabdo (2 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا 

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## mannokr (2 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر ياباشا - جدا مفيدة.


----------



## RESEARCHER (2 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

RESEARCHER قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## yousef salamah (13 أكتوبر 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير...
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ameen grass (14 أكتوبر 2014)

بجد كنت محتاجها .. شكرا من الاعماق ​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

ameen grass قال:


> بجد كنت محتاجها .. شكرا من الاعماق ​



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## eccnw (18 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا للمبادرة افكار مبسطة


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

eccnw قال:


> شكرا للمبادرة افكار مبسطة



الله يبارك لك....


----------



## J.Ahmaro (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير اخوي .


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

J.Ahmaro قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخوي .



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## mkamil (23 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله الجنة 
وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

mkamil قال:


> جزاك الله الجنة
> وجزاك عنا كل خير



الله يبارك لك ....ويجزيك خيرا الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## Othman A.Ammar (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

Othman A.Ammar قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



جزاك الله خير....


----------



## عماد كاظم محمد (1 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2014)

عماد كاظم محمد قال:


> الله يبارك فيك



جزاك الله خير


----------



## معمر السمومي (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

معمر السمومي قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​​​



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2014)

yousef salamah قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير...
> جزاكم الله خيرا



الله يبارك لك


----------



## عبدة المهندس (29 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يوفقك


----------



## وسام الفارس (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​​​


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (30 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ibrahim ashour (30 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم .. مشكورين


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2014)

عبدة المهندس قال:


> الله يوفقك



جزاك الله خير...


----------



## olma (13 يناير 2015)

الحقيقة إن الشكر قليل ، جزاكم اله خيرا" فهذه المعلومات وكذلك الإكسيل شيت مفيدة جدا" ، نتمنى ان تتواجد مثل هذه المبادرات التي توفر عناء الكثير من الجهد والتعب


----------



## skysnow (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaled-aly49 (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نبيل عمراحمد (14 يناير 2015)

strip footing please


----------



## RESEARCHER (15 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2015)

khaled-aly49 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير



الله يبارك لك


----------



## Badrhelal111 (22 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------



## ايمن مونش (24 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

ايمن مونش قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2015)

RESEARCHER قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



الله يبارك لكم....


----------



## احمد مناحي (24 مارس 2015)

الله يبارك بيك اخي استاذ محمد


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

احمد مناحي قال:


> الله يبارك بيك اخي استاذ محمد



جزاك الله خير أخي...


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يوليو 2015)

olma قال:


> الحقيقة إن الشكر قليل ، جزاكم اله خيرا" فهذه المعلومات وكذلك الإكسيل شيت مفيدة جدا" ، نتمنى ان تتواجد مثل هذه المبادرات التي توفر عناء الكثير من الجهد والتعب


الله يبارك لك....


----------



## shadan khalid (17 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

shadan khalid قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


الله يبارك لك....


----------



## تنوب قنوى (26 يناير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا .... بارك الله بك


----------



## طارق وبسنت (26 يناير 2016)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محسن احمد حسين (27 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## NEDALOO (29 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2016)

الله يبارك لكم...​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2016)

تنوب قنوى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا .... بارك الله بك


جزاك الله خير....


----------



## MHD alsawy (17 يناير 2018)

جزاك االله خيرا


----------



## koko2lolo (26 يناير 2018)

مشكورين لردودكم ... ربنا يبارك لكم
ويرزقنا العلم والتطوير​


----------



## asd salim (27 يناير 2018)

great job..wish u can add design of steel sections for frames


----------



## talib namah (1 فبراير 2018)

بارك الله بالجهود المبذولة لزكاة العلم والتعلم


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

talib namah قال:


> بارك الله بالجهود المبذولة لزكاة العلم والتعلم


جزاك الله خير


----------



## asd salim (14 فبراير 2018)

wish i can get sheets for steel frame design


----------

